# Bartok on IMP Classics - Tibor Ferenc



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I sort of apologise for this post, but I have recently been listening to the three CDs of Bartok issued by IMP in the mid/late 1980s, Tibor Ferenc conducting the Hungarian National Philharmonic. I really enjoy them, as they have an earthiness that many a Bartok recording misses. Not first choices, but a long way off negligible.

However, I can find no information whatsoever on the conductor himself, and if there are any Hungarians passing this way, would very much like confirmation that he did/does actually exist!! Or is he one of those weird ghost-conductors some labels once had a penchant for using.....?!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I've seen those IMP Classics recordings you mentioned before, but I never bought them as many months ago, I acquired the _Complete Edition_ on Hungaroton, so this was essentially my last Bartók purchase. I looked up Tibor Ferenc via Google and couldn't find any information on him whatsoever. You do bring up an interesting point in that there are many conductors who have perhaps a lot of experience conducting, but hardly any recordings to their credit. Of course, this doesn't mean that they weren't good or anything, it just means that they didn't have the kind of draw a Solti or Boulez had for example.


----------

